# Louis Dog size experts???



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi guys!! I talked to Melissa from DCS and she has a few adorable items in stock that she can ship to be here in time my Mimi's big day!! I just need help w the two dresses she has, not sure if either will fit her, her chest is 12" and she weighs 4lbs.
Thanks girls!! 

This is a yes for sure, size small









This is also yes, size small









Then I'm torn between one of the following 3 choices:

Size s/m, will this be big?









Size s, too small u think?










If neither of those will fit, she also has this woof link coat in a size 2










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I think the organic dress in a small might fit but it will be snug. I have the organic dress for Sapphire in a small. It is loose on her but she is about a 10.5 inch girth. The Clare top in a small will definitely fit. Sapphire has that one in XS and the fit is good.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Sapphire wears a consistent size 1 in Wooflink. That makes me think she might take one size larger than Sapphire in LD. Love that Wooflink coat.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Sapphire wears a consistent size 1 in Wooflink. That makes me think she might take one size larger than Sapphire in LD. Love that Wooflink coat.


I think it may be a tad too small then. And I also think the bf cardigan dress will be too big. Now I have to either get the wl coat or order something she doesn't have in stock and wait for it. What do u think? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

If you order, I love the LD Minnie dress. That one is on my list. Also the X0X0 dress in rosy brown is super cute. The picture doesn't do it justice. I guess it depends if you want to wait.....but Wooflink coat would look great on her and you know it fits.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love the xoxo dress! So gorg! I was thinking of ordering the apple pie coat Lady has w the two tees. The follow me chick tee has a dif size chart on every site I look at! Why can't their stuff have a standard for each size??? Getting annoyed!! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

You guys are making me DIZZY!!! I keep going back and forth. I just placed an order a couples of hours ago to exchange some things that didn't fit. Now I'm second guessing everything!! Aarrggghhh. Anyway, do either one of you have Melissa's direct line? Is she there at all over the weekend? I had her number and didn't keep it. Thanks


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> You guys are making me DIZZY!!! I keep going back and forth. I just placed an order a couples of hours ago to exchange some things that didn't fit. Now I'm second guessing everything!! Aarrggghhh. Anyway, do either one of you have Melissa's direct line? Is she there at all over the weekend? I had her number and didn't keep it. Thanks


Girl I'm dizzy too!! No I just email her and she usually gets right back to me. Well if either of those tees are small, they may fit Lily! What did you get? What did you get???? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I love the xoxo dress! So gorg! I was thinking of ordering the apple pie coat Lady has w the two tees. The follow me chick tee has a dif size chart on every site I look at! Why can't their stuff have a standard for each size??? Getting annoyed!! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Go directly to the LD site for sizing!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Go directly to the LD site for sizing!


I can't find it for the follow me bc it's kinda old!! Do u see it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So far my cart has:
Clara tee
Follow Me tee
Apple Pie coat in emerald
WL tea party in pink 

Getting ready to submit......
Lynda I'm gonna wait to see if u can find the size chart for me!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> So far my cart has:
> Clara tee
> Follow Me tee
> Apple Pie coat in emerald
> ...


Nope I just looked for it and couldn't find it. Who gets the apple pie coat?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Nope I just looked for it and couldn't find it. Who gets the apple pie coat?


Mimi!! It's all for her bday. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Girl I'm dizzy too!! No I just email her and she usually gets right back to me. Well if either of those tees are small, they may fit Lily! What did you get? What did you get????
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well you know I was DYING for the Louis puffers...had my heart set on those. I wanted to coordinate them. I kept going round & round with different styles. Wouldn't work! Then I tried Wooflink. Every time I thought I had it, something else would be gone!
I got Lily the black WL Joy hoodie to go with Raisin & Mia's WL rock hoodies.
I then found the Ava, Febe and Chicago denim jackets with the adorable fur collars. I hope they work, how fun could that be! I got the WL rocks shirt with the red sequins to go with the red fur jacket. The WL Julie shirts to go with the other two jackets in coordinating colors.
I hope they are still available! BTW Zorana, I am going to make it!!!! I hate to miss a party... I just hope this snowstorm doesn't do us in.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I didn't see everything you got, I was too busy writing...I'm so darn JEALOUS that you are getting the Apple Pie...it is the cutest jacket ever! Next year I will know to pounce fast!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> I didn't see everything you got, I was too busy writing...I'm so darn JEALOUS that you are getting the Apple Pie...it is the cutest jacket ever! Next year I will know to pounce fast!


Awww do they have Lily's size at least? I guess if u wait, they can all match! I'm so glad ur coming if we don't get snowed in!! They say the storm is looking really bad. I'm heading to whole foods tomorrow to stock up on food in case we can't go out for dinner next week. Be safe!!!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am stuck at home with a sinus infection......but no snow!!! Hence why I am online all night. When I was on the LD site I saw the Clara top paired with the organic sleeveless dress. I have both of them and wouldn't have thought to put them together. OMG. I love it!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I am stuck at home with a sinus infection......but no snow!!! Hence why I am online all night. When I was on the LD site I saw the Clara top paired with the organic sleeveless dress. I have both of them and wouldn't have thought to put them together. OMG. I love it!!!


I saw that on fb! Ru feeling any better??? We got lots of snow and its SO cold out, I'm so glad I got my new car just in time for all this awful weather. 

Omg stop posting Saph in her amazing outfits, I will have no wedding budget at this rate! I love that combo!!! 

Guess what? I was so excited to place my order, I ordered a size 1 tea party, grrrrr......already emailed melissa, she is probably so sick of me!!! Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Sapphire needs to be a doggie model, every pic is perfect....how cute is that!!!
I'm with you, I'm stuck with the broken foot instead. I'm online or watching netflix catching up with shows I haven't seen.
I get sinus infections that last forever, they make you feel so awful! Hope you feel better soon, snuggle up with the kids!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Well you know I was DYING for the Louis puffers...had my heart set on those. I wanted to coordinate them. I kept going round & round with different styles. Wouldn't work! Then I tried Wooflink. Every time I thought I had it, something else would be gone!
> I got Lily the black WL Joy hoodie to go with Raisin & Mia's WL rock hoodies.
> I then found the Ava, Febe and Chicago denim jackets with the adorable fur collars. I hope they work, how fun could that be! I got the WL rocks shirt with the red sequins to go with the red fur jacket. The WL Julie shirts to go with the other two jackets in coordinating colors.
> I hope they are still available! BTW Zorana, I am going to make it!!!! I hate to miss a party... I just hope this snowstorm doesn't do us in.


Sounds like u did some serious damage!! I can't wait to see it all! Make sure u show us! Lola has the julie top and it's adorable, u will love it! And I have the joy in grey for lola too, super cute. I'm sure it's all still available!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Jayda said:


> I am stuck at home with a sinus infection......but no snow!!! Hence why I am online all night. When I was on the LD site I saw the Clara top paired with the organic sleeveless dress. I have both of them and wouldn't have thought to put them together. OMG. I love it!!!


Adorable! That's a great combo. 

Zorana, I love all of your choices!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Someone doggie company needs to step up and make more "boy" things. Prince doesn't mind clothes but it is harder to find boys things. I'll donate Sapohire as a doggie model in exchange for free clothes (-:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Someone doggie company needs to step up and make more "boy" things. Prince doesn't mind clothes but it is harder to find boys things. I'll donate Sapohire as a doggie model in exchange for free clothes (-:


I agree, WL used to make real awesome boy stuff, kinda a punk rock style and now I feel like its kinda similar to LD in style. Moj and Leo have a few great older WL pieces. 
Sapphire is a beautiful model, I just showed her pic to Bry and he was like "aw cute pup!"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Adorable! That's a great combo.
> 
> Zorana, I love all of your choices!


Thanks Krystal, I just hope it all fits!! The I love hoodie you bought her ran sooo small, i hope these don't, fingers crossed!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana,
I was thinking of ordering the follow me shirt for Tootsie. I noticed they also have it on FF. if you cant find a size chart on LD site cause its older, go with the size chart on FF.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Zorana,
> I was thinking of ordering the follow me shirt for Tootsie. I noticed they also have it on FF. if you cant find a size chart on LD site cause its older, go with the size chart on FF.


What size is toots?? This one may end up too small but I guess I'll find out soon! Thanks Elaine. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> What size is toots?? This one may end up too small but I guess I'll find out soon! Thanks Elaine.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Tootsie is my big girl. she just has big bone structure, so not really overweight, but she weighs 11 pounds ! she takes a size Large in LD . are you getting the yellow follow me, or the blue follow me. they are both so cute, I don't know which color I should get tootsie


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Tootsie is my big girl. she just has big bone structure, so not really overweight, but she weighs 11 pounds ! she takes a size Large in LD . are you getting the yellow follow me, or the blue follow me. they are both so cute, I don't know which color I should get tootsie


I ordered the blue bc she had it in stock and ready to ship! If it's too small, I'm sure someone on here will buy it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Melissa already shipped my shirts this am, she is the best and I just love her! I think there is a chance they will be here Wednesday!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Melissa already shipped my shirts this am, she is the best and I just love her! I think there is a chance they will be here Wednesday!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How nice it shipped so fast. If the follow me shirt ends up too small, let me know because it'll probably fit Sapphire.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> How nice it shipped so fast. If the follow me shirt ends up too small, let me know because it'll probably fit Sapphire.


Will do!! At least I know it will go to good use. I got charged shipping again too, the free shipping never works for me, she always has to refund me. Someone pointed out it was cheaper by almost $20 on FF so i asked her to price match. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Might be a dumb question but what is FF?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Might be a dumb question but what is FF?


Lol, sorry Christie! It's funnyfur.com 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Gotcha brain is not functioning lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Gotcha brain is not functioning lol


No worries!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I am stuck at home with a sinus infection......but no snow!!! Hence why I am online all night. When I was on the LD site I saw the Clara top paired with the organic sleeveless dress. I have both of them and wouldn't have thought to put them together. OMG. I love it!!!


what size is Saph's triple organic dress?? I'm gonna wait for her clara top to arrive to make sure it fits well but I can't get over how good those 2 look together!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> what size is Saph's triple organic dress?? I'm gonna wait for her clara top to arrive to make sure it fits well but I can't get over how good those 2 look together!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The dress is an XS. Both items are super cute on their own or together. The dress is very heavy cotton and the skirt has many ruffles which makes it stand up. I think it would look great on Mimi......just invite one less guest to your wedding and go for it!!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> The dress is an XS. Both items are super cute on their own or together. The dress is very heavy cotton and the skirt has many ruffles which makes it stand up. I think it would look great on Mimi......just invite one less guest to your wedding and go for it!!!!


I think I'm gonna bite the bullet.....still debating!! Funny fur has the WL matching skirt for the tea party dress and free shipping over $75. They're doing 15% off through tomorrow......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

